# Why buy from AXMINSTER TOOLS?



## jimi43 (31 Aug 2012)

We have had a few nice comments on here about AXMINSTER TOOLS and their customer service...but until now I have only been able to buy little things...I think the most expensive being the Veritas Honing Guide!

As can be seen from my other thread...I went mad this week and bought a milling machine....a huge outlay for me and so I resisted cheaper suppliers and went for AXMINSTER...who, only a bit more expensive, had the very good reputation here.

And it is very well deserved. 

I had a small blip with the one I bought so called the very pleasant HOLLY at the Sittingbourne shop who immediately told me that, after confirming with the Manager...David....they would be out today to replace it with the correct one!

I was advise at every step what was happening...even being called by COLIN when he was on his way. He turned up exactly when he said he would...swapped over the machines...I then paid the balance on his remote machine and I was up and running with my machine.

So...if you ever think that the accolades were hype and maybe you should buy from another supplier (maybe overseas) to save a bit of dosh...DON'T! These guys are magic and went out of their way to provide a customer service that is without equal in today's market.

WELL DONE AXMINSTER and particularly David, Holly and Colin.....superb service indeed! =D> 

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2012)

...and what's even better Jim, is that Axminster is one of the few companies that will deliver heavy machinery into your workshop and put it exactly where you want it. Many other companies will simply drop the crate at the kerbside and then it's up to you how you get it into the 'shop and if it's really heavy, that can cause a bit of a problemo :-" - Rob


----------



## Mike Wingate (1 Sep 2012)

Nice catalogue, great staff. Willing to free deliver anything that is out of stock if you visit them. Warrington showroom only 20 miles away. Cheapest sellers of Parrot vice. Awful own brand machinery, esp bandsaws and pillar drills and scroll saws, so many faults and quality problems, but what do you do? Where else to go?


----------



## RogerS (1 Sep 2012)

Mike Wingate":2s5xt29r said:


> ....Awful own brand machinery, esp bandsaws and pillar drills and scroll saws, so many faults and quality problems, .



I think that that is a bit of a generalisation.


----------



## James C (1 Sep 2012)

I have an Axminster branded Bandsaw and it is very good. No tracking problems, realitvely easy to setup and very easy to use.

Produces excellent quality cuts as well.


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Sep 2012)

I go along with all of the praise and can say that they give the same service to here. I had bought a couple of 24v batteries for my Axy drill. One of them was faulty and I phoned them to tell them. They were going to send a replacement straight away. I did a couple more checks after I had put the phone down and found that all that was wrong was the led indicators for battery charge level were faulty and the battery was OK. I phoned them straight back to tell them no need to send a replacement. They said of course they would replace it, it's faulty. I managed to tell them that it wasn't a problem for me, so don't send it. The immediate reply was that they put a fiver into my account for my next purchase..

I have had a couple of tiny things where I phoned them and a replacement was offered straight away, but I told them they weren't necessary. I just wanted to let them know in case there was either a production or storage problem.

They may be a bit more expensive, but well worth it for the service and peace of mind =D> =D> 

Well done Axminster!!

Edit : - I forgot to say that I have bought several Axy tools and had no problems with them at all. I have had this drill press for years now and would be lost without it. The only difference I can see to mine is that it has a keyed chuck. 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod719353/


----------



## Stormer1940 (1 Sep 2012)

Fair comments made about Axminster Tools and they do come in useful but when I had a problem and took a machine back that to be honest had only had very little use over a year the manager was very quick off the mark to jump on the fact that it was out of warranty but even if it was out of warranty why had the machine failed with so few uses??

Threads on the table stripping so the clamp couldn't be tightened properly which meant the work piece would ride up with the chisel. Mortise chisels jamming up in softwood (Yes the auger bit was out far enough). The guy even blamed the holes stripping their threads on me tightening the bolts too tight. Should they be built this soft in the first place?

They did however replace the sliding table on the machine but I was left to feel that they had done a massive favour for me when it actually came down to the engineering of the machine being rubbish... Just say I now have an older machine that was built to last and is a beaver on amphetamines. 

Sorry to go against the grain... :roll: For that one reason I only buy from there if I am desperate for something.


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2012)

RogerS":3c0nzgjy said:


> Mike Wingate":3c0nzgjy said:
> 
> 
> > ....Awful own brand machinery, esp bandsaws and pillar drills and scroll saws, so many faults and quality problems, .
> ...


Agreed, I don't think it's fair to brand it as 'awful'. If there is a fault, there's no question that Axminster will go the extra mile (and then some, as we all know) to rectify it. That said Ax machinery is probably no worse than any other stuff imported from Chiwan - Rob


----------



## mac1012 (1 Sep 2012)

I think it is a quality control issue had two machines smallest band saw and the tensioning screw was out of line but with bit of persuasion was fine the machine performs really well , and I had a small bench sander with casting defects which they are happy to put right and send replacements with 2 packs of disks worh a tenner thrown in , exellent customer sevice though


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2012)

I think any of this Chiwanese stuff isn't going to be fit for use _'straight out the box_'...it's all going to need a fettle to a lesser or greater degree and that's one of the reasons it's fairly economical. If you want to buy European (Felder,Knapp, Robland etc) which may generally be built to a higher spec, then expect to pay a premium price but also expect a minimal '_set up_' time - Rob


----------



## promhandicam (1 Sep 2012)

woodbloke":1o7zfh4m said:


> If there is a fault, there's no question that Axminster will go the extra mile (and then some, as we all know) to rectify it. That said Ax machinery is probably no worse than any other stuff imported from Chiwan - Rob



Not quite sure I agree with that. I recently enquired about getting a replacement motor for one of their professional dust extractors and was initially told no problem, although not something they had on the shelf. After some chasing, I was finally told that actually it would be 3 months to get one! Even when I offered to pay the difference to have it sent by airfreight - an additional £150 - it was still going to be at least 6 weeks. This for a motor that was already over double the price of an equivalent motor from a UK motor specialist. The reason I didn't immediately go down this route was that the axminster motor was non standard - had a non standard diameter shaft and non standard flange. Thankfully Bob (9fingers) was willing to modify a standard motor and I was able to sort the problem out and I now have a working dust extractor again. I also know that there have been a number of problems with the supply of hand held edgebanders leaving customers less than impressed, so maybe there is a difference between the retail and trade parts of the business?


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (1 Sep 2012)

Mike Wingate":2rml29be said:


> Awful own brand machinery, esp bandsaws and pillar drills and scroll saws, so many faults and quality problems, but what do you do?



Very unfair.

Even as a pro nearly all my machines are Axi and not of the plus range either. Table saw is fantastic (10" big one) the fence is the best I have ever used. Thicknesser Plainer is very good (106 model) and even others prefer the thicknesser part to other larger brands. Bandsaw is quite good (350 model) but is the only one machine from axi I would say I wished I brought a different brand or model and thats only because with the bandsaw fence upgrade its a pain to change the blades and adjusting the guides is fiddly. XY Mortiser is very under powered but its not the big model and everything else is very good.

With an axi machine I have only ever had one fault and they sorted it and me out. Had some trouble getting hold of a part for the table saw due to stock issues but they never forgot and even though out of warranty they didn't invoice me.

A problem with a hand tools (bench grinder) they did keep getting it wrong with sending the correct part but they never gave up on me and even sent a new grinder without wanting the old one back and it was only the switch that needed replacing.

Machines on a hole very good. Hand tools I have never used. Power tools only used the grinder but its OK. Service is the best I have ever experienced.


----------



## Peter T (1 Sep 2012)

James C":2jl8am6f said:


> I have an Axminster branded Bandsaw and it is very good. No tracking problems, realitvely easy to setup and very easy to use.
> 
> Produces excellent quality cuts as well.



+1, couldn't agree more. 

My Axi bandsaw is far better than the cr*py Schepach thing I had before.


----------



## mac1012 (1 Sep 2012)

whether its chinese or not you should expect a certain standard and some (not all )of their castings do not live up to what they are proffessing to sell its still a punters hard earned money so when you recieve something substandard as to what they are saying they will provide then thats what it is substandard, whether its 100 or a 1000 i dont buy into this oh well you only paid this price so you should expect this etc etc ....once the casting i recieved on a sander was bent and paint coming off thats why i said its a quality control issue so should i just think oh well i only paid 75 pounds for it ? 

No i didnt i rang them and they were very good about sorting it and every consumer is entitled to do that

Mark


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Sep 2012)

James C":38q3oqn0 said:


> I have an Axminster branded Bandsaw and it is very good. No tracking problems, realitvely easy to setup and very easy to use.



+1
I have had nothing but good experiences with them and have ordered many things.


----------



## Mike Wingate (1 Sep 2012)

3 large bandsaws.4 scroll saws, 2 large floor and 4 bench mounted pillar drills. 4" belt sander. O.K. they are in school workshops, but the bandsaws are only used by trained staff. My friend bought a metalturning lathe that would not accept the chuck. There is an old (40 plus years) Startrite S2 bandsaw and my own 362S at home that are so superior in use. The handles on the drills and on the tables are poor. The 4" belt sander is underpowered and of poor construction. It is for the user to choose his tools. ( my ex HoD at school). I really like the stores and website plus the catalogue. I cannot get the offer magazines, nor club emails, even though that was set up by the manager. I do buy lots from Axminster and do reccomend them to others. Win some lose some.


----------



## JonnyD (1 Sep 2012)

Ive had some pretty poor service from axminster recently. Ordered earlier this year an edgebander and was told 4 weeks delivery which I was ok with. After 4 weeks there was no sign of it and no contact from axminster advising on the delay. After getting peed off and emailing them i got a reply advising of a delivery date which was 99 percent certain and I would be advised of any delays. This Date came and went and I wasn't contacted about the delay which I think is extremely bad service . They eventually phoned about delivery only because it had been that long they had to get the card details again. The machine which was quite expensive turned up 14 weeks late in the end. Not impressed at all with Axminster.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2012)

Mike Wingate":10arj7z1 said:


> ... O.K. they are in school workshops.


That just about sums it up Mike. As an ex-Technology and CDT teacher I know from personal experience the grief that machines go through in a school shop, though we did have a Jet belt sander which was very good (granted, not Axminster's own) - Rob


----------



## James C (2 Sep 2012)

Well the Axminster band saw I mentioned earlier was bought for my school workshop on the recommendation of several people on this forum. For the price it can do so much more than equivalent sheppachs and startrites.

My experience of new startrite machines seems to be that they are made to be poorer quality than the axminster that I have. Older startrite machines are exceptional but the new ones I think are from chaiwan, or sport similar qualities at least.


----------



## Mike Wingate (2 Sep 2012)

I was using a Jet thickness sander a few weeks ago on my Ukulele building course. The main alloy yoke that supports the top drum and height adjustment had lost its threads and had been rebuilt properly at the owners expense. I really don't know what people 's expectations are with tools. Old stuff, if it has lasted seems to go on. My 352 bandsaw needed a new switch last year. The rest of it is still brilliant. The old cast iron lathes at school are still going strong, but the newer stuff does not have the same qualities.


----------



## jimi43 (2 Sep 2012)

I started this thread based on service not product.

Every retailer sells product of varying quality based on price demand from the public and institutions like schools.

Yesterday when I was "browsing"  I was looking at their expensive pro cast router tables...they are beautiful but not cheap. They also sell value ones based on MDF.

For obvious reasons they are highly unlikely to last the same or perform the same...especially in schools where the potential for abuse is higher.

The same would apply if I bought a Festool rather than a cheaper model costing 1/10th of the price...expecting otherwise would be naive at the very least.

What is important is the response to problems within warranty....problems with fair complaints.

I bought a Sieg milling machine knowing that it was made in Shanghai...knowing that I would have to clean off the protective grease and adjust it...and knowing that it has limitations which fall well within my requirements and I am the only one who is going to use it.

I have no intention of blaming Axminster for my choice...and I don't blame them for selling varying qualities of product...they wouldn't survive if they didn't. What I am complimenting them on is my experience of their customer service if something does go wrong. My choosing them was based on reputation here by the majority of members and so far...I have not been disappointed! =D> 

Jim

Jim


----------



## Stormer1940 (2 Sep 2012)

jimi43":2i3tv4cb said:


> I started this thread based on service not product.
> 
> Every retailer sells product of varying quality based on price demand from the public and institutions like schools.
> 
> ...



Response to products in warranty? If you pay good money for a product that gets LITTLE use over a year and then continues to fail beyond belief Axminster should still warrant it and not hide behind the 1yr warranty by a cocky manager.

I think another member has already said that if you pay good money for an item you do not expect the thing to fail over such a small space of time. 

I think that you need to look at some of the older machinery. Wadkin, Sager, Cooksley. It's still going after all these years without these small defects some of the modern day machinery suffer from that near enough make the machines unusable . 

If I buy a mortiser I still expect it to not fail after just mortising 20 mortises in SOFTWOOD over a year. 
Because customer service is good it doesn't excuse the fact that the some of the engineering is rubbish! 

If it was me I'd be looking at customer service along with the quality of build. Is chucking replacements at bad build quality really the answer these days.??


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Sep 2012)

@Mike W.

I think it's wholly fair for you to call it as you see it. 

I too have had problems with Axminster own-brand stuff. I have a small mortiser of theirs, which was replaced twice. BUT (and it is a big "but"), in both cases the after-sales service was excellent - probably the best I've had from anyone, ever, never mind a tool supplier.

Axminster have a very big challenge regarding machine quality: The old stuff (Wadkin, Startrite, etc.) of years past was much better made. It was built to last, but if they tried that strategy now they'd go out of business pretty fast. The big difference is that Wadkin dominated a growing market. The market is now mature (round these parts, at least), and the game is largely about taking market share off the competition.

If Axminster just made brilliant own-brand stuff, they'd be undercut by importers. They're trying to strike a difficult balance between quality and price, and it is very hard to get right. Worse still, to an extent their QC process has to be reactive rather than proactive - fix faults rather than prevent them. 

Those of us lucky enough to visit in March saw their own manufacturing operation (lathe chucks, etc). Their QC and standards are very high, and it was a delight to see. The difference is though that they control the whole process. This isn't practical for their imported range, although it's obvious they do have a continuous improvement process going with that. 

Mature markets are tricky: 

Problem #1: Say you make the perfect table saw, at a really good price. You sell relative shedloads and you build up a big installed base. They don't break. Sales dry up. You go bust. 

Problem #2: your table saw is better than the competition, but the price reflects that. You sell some, to people who can afford them. They don't break. Sales dry up. You go bust, and meanwhile your competitors are importing cheap stuff from China by the container-load, selling it, then selling more of it as the first ones break.

Broadly, if things don't wear out (or need to be replaced by "better" things), manufacturers cannot easily stay in business. Wadkin were arguably too good to survive - horrible thought, but probably true nonetheless. They sold well as demand overall grew in the early decades of the last century, but once things flattened out post WWII (into the 1980s), old Wadkins were better value than new ones. That couldn't keep Wadkin in business, as events proved.

The successful companies strike a balance between build quality and longevity, so that users are satisfied enough to come back for replacements. Bosch spring to mind in this context, although I won't be repeating my purchase of cordless tools next time, as they've cost/quality reduced with each successive generation I've bought. They went too far this time!

Personally, I'm realistic about the low-end machine tools I buy. I'd love better made ones, but I can't afford them. Axminster, probably more so than other major suppliers, allows me to have kit I couldn't otherwise. I'm not on my own post-purchase, and it's a balance I can live with.

So I don't disagree with you, but the cost of really heavy-duty machines for those jobs would be more than a school or college could afford.

E.


----------



## James C (2 Sep 2012)

This is very true, I remember my lecturer at university telling the class that his sole job was design engine parts to fail after 100,000 miles but perform well up to that point to ensure future parts sales.

I won't mention the name of the manufacturer but it rhymes with horde.


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Sep 2012)

Stormer1940":rtlhb6sd said:


> Response to products in warranty? If you pay good money for a product that gets LITTLE use over a year and then continues to fail beyond belief Axminster should still warrant it and not hide behind the 1yr warranty by a cocky manager.



Warranty is a tough call too. 

I've been on the sidelines around warranty decisions in the past. 

You set warranty mainly as a statement of quality, and you make a careful cost-benefit decision about the length of it. No sensible company sticks to the exact second of warranty expiry, as it's really bad for reputation (for example, we won't EVER be buying a SEAT car again!). It would be better to warrant against use (and actually easier to do the calculations, probably), but unless the product has got some way of measuring that fairly (cars do, obviously), you're left with the calendar as the most cost effective option. 

Customers pay for _everything_, including warranty failures, although not the direct cost of failures in products they own. If you had a ten-year warranty on everything, that would be reflected in the price in two costs: the cost of in-warranty repairs, and the cost of lost sales because of less frequent replacement purchases.

There are very few, if any, suppliers out there who have 'rip-off the customer' as a business model, but, in my (very limited) experience it's more common in large companies than smaller ones, because there's more room for office politics and individuals to move on before the stuff hits the fan. Smaller outfits know that damage to their reputation can kill them. The motor industry are notorious for it though, but they are enormous businesses, with lots of 'silo' departments and ample room for the worst sort of hierarchical politics internally.


----------



## Stormer1940 (2 Sep 2012)

All this still doesn't change the way that I feel that the Manager at Axminster hid behind the "Oh well it's past the 1 yr warranty mark" and for that one reason they have damaged their reputation with me...

I now know that I will be spending little more cash else where to get something that will not fail well under a year with little use.

If you spend more at Axminster I assume you get a better build of machine but even so if I was to buy the cheaper version I'd expect it to be up to the job in hand which on this occasion it wasn't and as stated above the reaction and body language of the Manager dealing with it did not fill me with confidence.


----------



## mac1012 (2 Sep 2012)

to me i think product is part of the service , if you keep getting goods that are substandard when you get them and keep having to return then to me that is poor service , poor product delivery = poor service, as service is delivery , i put customer service in a different bracket , but they need to have good customer service if some products keep getting returned.


----------



## jimi43 (2 Sep 2012)

Stormer1940":2vvbewnn said:


> I think another member has already said that if you pay good money for an item you do not expect the thing to fail over such a small space of time.
> 
> I think that you need to look at some of the older machinery. Wadkin, Sager, Cooksley. It's still going after all these years without these small defects some of the modern day machinery suffer from that near enough make the machines unusable .
> 
> If it was me I'd be looking at customer service along with the quality of build. Is chucking replacements at bad build quality really the answer these days.??



Stormer....I am well aware of the quality of Wadkin et al....as I am equally aware of the price of these machines now and way back when. They are top of their range and I would expect them to last decades as we saw in my recent thread about the Wadkin gear in Minster!

I would love a Bridgeport milling machine but I have neither the space nor the need for this level of quality.

Chinese machines are built at a price, sell for a similar price and have limitations both in potential failure and limits of use. If you are careful, know how to use the machine correctly to the limits and don't over-stretch these limits then they are fine.

All retailers selling this gear run the gauntlet of those who don't...or don't take the time to find out first before pushing the gear beyond the limits..... They have no idea of how the purchaser has used it or misused it hence the warranty limit.

I'm only going by my experience...a very fair response to a very fair problem. The manager and staff at Sittingbourne are really friendly and helpful people...and I say it as it is. If they weren't I'm sure their reputation would soon get them replaced!

As far as product.....only the buyer can decide what is "fit for purpose". I bought one of those cheap plastic bright green centre finders a year or more ago because it was cheaper than making one...I use it all the time and it's still perfect. But I do put it back in its pack every time I finish with it and don't dance the Highland fling on it...so I guess that's why!

I bought the most expensive drill set they had because cheap carbon steel ones are rubbish...but they still sell them for those who just want do put the odd shelf up. Products are not the issue....we all know what is fit for purpose for us...if we don't we shouldn't be using them and take up flower arranging instead! :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## Doug B (2 Sep 2012)

Stormer1940":3ek32dub said:


> If I buy a mortiser I still expect it to not fail after just mortising 20 mortises in SOFTWOOD over a year.



I presume you are referring to the same home brand mortiser I bought from Axminster a good few years back.
To be fair to Axi & their suppliers you have to admire their ability to not only manufacture a mortiser from orange cheese, but then to sell it on to unsuspecting customers as fit for purpose.

Not only that, but when the main cog that transfers the applied pressure from the arm to the head assembly simply crumbles under use their service team try, with total passion & conviction, to assure you that the said cheese is in fact cast iron.

If nothing else it gave comedy value.


----------



## markov (2 Sep 2012)

RE: Stormer

Hi I'm new to this site and am just reading people's comments but in your case Stormer I can't help but reply:

I have been buying tools from Axminster for years, they are of good quality (for the price) if you want a all singing dancing machine why do you not go for a top of the range? As far as the guarantee is concerned try taking back a TV to Comet one second over the Warrenty and see the reception you get (I tried). I don't think it's the Axminster manager that's at fault here, especially as even though it was out of warrenty he supplied another, whether he was wiggling his hips or doing the twist I think you had great service and am really surprised that you're still bleating???

Mark


----------



## Stormer1940 (2 Sep 2012)

markov":15ke3mdc said:


> RE: Stormer
> 
> Hi I'm new to this site and am just reading people's comments but in your case Stormer I can't help but reply:
> 
> ...



Don't you think this is going a bit far? Obviously most of the guys here are happy with the service provided but I wasn't and I feel I should be able to express my opinion. After all the thread title is " Why Buy From Axminster Tools?" or Not in this case. 

Was the thread started purely to rave about Axminster Tools? Sorry for saying anything negative.

Mark if you also read my posts you will see I stated that the machine part was replaced and not the whole machine... The machine was not fit for purpose after a few uses. Mortise chisel getting clogged, table wondering so mortise was not straight, back fence was out of square with table, threaded holes in table stripped and all this in less than a year!!!??? Why on earth would I write good reviews about my experience ...


----------



## jimi43 (3 Sep 2012)

Stormer1940":3pjjmgfr said:


> markov":3pjjmgfr said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Stormer
> ...



Hi Stormer.

What you say is fair and that is the title of the thread. I feel sure that others reading this thread are able to make up their own mind when deciding on what supplier to use....and make that decision based on feedback here.

There are loads of things on the market today which one could describe as "not fit for purpose"...and I think it's really up to us and our common sense to decide what to buy. The internet and particularly open forums like this one are there to allow us to help guide us in making those decisions.

As Rob said earlier...Axminster are pioneers in product improvement and more importantly, have a great influence on improving the quality control of the supplier. It is in their interest to do so. Your feedback to them is important as this is the only way they are going to be able to get the supplier to correct problems. I am pretty sure that you will not get this sort of service from more "general DIY" chains....but that's another story entirely...isn't it! 8) 

Jim


----------



## Bluekingfisher (3 Sep 2012)

I will confirm all the good points, Just bought a Jet PT310, at 230Kg it is no lightweight. My shop is in the back garden. To reach it he had to trolley jack the machine in, over gravel, which was no mean task. We spent about 15 mins huffing and puffing but got in in OK..........and he was smilling throughout.


----------



## Stormer1940 (3 Sep 2012)

jimi43":1z03prdo said:


> Hi Stormer.
> 
> What you say is fair and that is the title of the thread. I feel sure that others reading this thread are able to make up their own mind when deciding on what supplier to use....and make that decision based on feedback here.
> 
> ...



Hi Jim,

No problem. Just to make clear to others reading this :wink: As said before I wasn't saying all machines from there were rubbish just that I have had a bad experience which has had a negative effect on my views on the place...


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Sep 2012)

I would be more than a little suspicious of any company that had nothing but good reviews. Axminster seem more than happy to publish realistic reviews judging by the number of items they sell that have 'rubbish' comments attached to them. I was looking at Forstner bits yesterday, they have two sets, one cheap, one more expensive. One rubbish, one good. Seems fair enough to me


----------



## foxhunter (3 Sep 2012)

Like other members of this forum I have bought many tools and machines from Axminster but the frequency has been reduced in the last few years. I agree with all the praise regarding their customer service, my experience is that it is the best.
HOWEVER
My loyalty lessened when they increased the range of own-brand products at the expense of well-known independent brands and also reduced the range of products (at least those of most interest to me). They really are becoming the Tesco of tool retailers. Gardening, plumbing, building & decorating, jewellery, stained glass and more! There are no tool shops in my area now, I can't walk into a shop to buy a saw or a plane - or even a forstner bit last week - and be able to handle them before making a choice. This is, of course, not the fault of Axminster (or Rutlands, Tilgear etc), the sheds play a part in this. Bigger and better(?) superstores and their associated parking facilities make it impossible for the specialised retailer to operate successfully. The supermarkets have taught us to expect to find everything we need under one roof. 
Lastly, of course, for many people everything must be cheap. The problem really is that woodworkers are becoming fewer and fewer and the market is simply not there any more, locally.


----------



## Losos (4 Sep 2012)

FWIW my experience of their *customer service has been good*, I've purchased loads of tools and materials from them but only two small (Own brand) machines, angle grinder and sabre saw. The latter had some minor problems but it is a China made product. I find the people at the Bobbing, Kent branch very helpful and they will hold stuff for me until I'm able to call in to collect.

Everyone has their own view on 'Customer Service' but living in some countries I could name the words 'Customer Service' don't even exist, so I'm gratefull for what Axminster provide.


----------



## woodbloke (4 Sep 2012)

What you can be absolutely, cast-iron, 24c gold, certain of is that this discussion is being very closely monitored at Axminster - Rob


----------



## custard (5 Sep 2012)

Isn't there another issue here. In years gone past the great majority of woodworking machinery sold in the UK was bought by woodworking businesses. Today much of it is bought by woodworking hobbyists.

And that gives manufacturers and retailers a problem. Should they spec a machine to be run 40 hours a week 50 weeks a year, where downtime costs money, and where the machined component is expected to fit without any additional handwork?

Or should they spec the machine to suit an occasional user, who is prepared to do a little additional work to achieve a good fit, and who isn't that fussed if spare parts aren't available on 24 hour turnaround?

Get that decision wrong and they won't be in business long. 

I remember reading that Black & Decker market research showed that the average buyer of one of their drill used it for less than a minute a year! If statistics like that guide their design briefs no wonder there's a lot of disgruntled users. But the equally the first mention of Festool on this or other web sites innevitably triggers lots of "rip off" mutterings too!

Who'd be a woodworking manufacturer today!


----------



## mtr1 (5 Sep 2012)

I have spent probably thousands of pounds with them over the years, I had problems with a L/N iron and was told by someone (one of their tutors) I had overheated the iron, and it was my fault(not true). Luckily L/N stepped up and replaced it straight away. I now spend my thousands elsewhere, and buy as direct as possible, they are retailers nothing more. Might seem a bit petty, but I don't like being taken for an silly person when I have forgotten more than the "tutor" knows.


----------



## gus3049 (5 Sep 2012)

I have always had ace service from Axminster. The only own brand machine I have is the extractor which has been going solidly for six years, usually all day with not a single hicup.

The only problem I have had was because Bosch have a strange policy about guarantees. Axminster bent over backwards to try and help but could do nothing about another company's policy.

I suspect that this is all about expectations. I bought the Bosch router because its top of the range and 'industrial' rated. I had every right to be upset when it failed within the warranty period. Most of the cheaper tools, including Axminster's own will be rated 'hobby' or 'light trade'.

I find that machines which are used regularly tend to last longer than those which get occasional use and are left to stand in a dusty environment most of the time - this is especially true of cheap tools, decent stuff has good sealed bearings and good dust protection.

Without wishing to imply anything at all, I also find that the approach that is taken over warranty claims, makes a huge difference to the response but then this is true of life in general of course. There will always be an element of 'personality' to contend with.


----------



## Woody Alan (5 Sep 2012)

I have had some experiences,
I bought a then white axi biscuit jointer it was not fit for purpose end float was horrendous, couldn't gaurentee the slot size. Contacted them and I returned it and exchanged it for a Makita. No problem lesson learned, buy cheap grief follows. You can't blame them for trying to fill all market gaps.

However again sometime back, a bandsaw blade I had to return that was not straight i.e. the back edge was not in a line at the joint so the blade kept moving back and forth. I sent it back for refund and some guy called me and I described the problem and he started arguing that that could not be the case, it wasn't possible to make them wrong, after a short while I asked what the point of calling me was and ended the call. The thing is I have to take it that he was a plonker and not a true representative of the company and if I had bothered to push higher I suspect he may have been coached.
This being a classic example of someone thinking they knew better than me, and were out to prove it, just as MTR's experience getting the "can't be anything wrong with the blade" before asking how many years experience he had and whether he had problems with other blades and what was his method of sharpening etc. 

I have had other good experiences and if there were problems they were resolved I would happily continue to buy from them until something caused me to think otherwise or the plonkers start to outweigh the sensible ones as they appear to in other unmentionable companies. 

Alan


----------



## graduate_owner (20 Sep 2012)

Hi everyone,
Two points here.
1. regarding Axminster Power Tools, I think some of their 'White' machinery is a bit cheap and cheerful and I have been disappointed with a few items. However as has been pointed out, if you want quality then you have to pay up. As I said in a previous entry, they are probably guilty of no more than trying to cater for all budgets. Perhaps they should consider cutting out the very cheap stuff and aiming for a slightly more affluent clientele, possibly combined with improved quality control. Their 10 x 6 planer / thicknesser I bought is really quite nice and was given a 'best buy' rating in a magazine I had a few years ago, but then it wasn't the cheapest in the catalogue. I think the best route is to go for their 'trade' range, or better, if you can afford it and avoid the real budget stuff.

2. regarding the purchase of a milling machine. I was offered a floor-standing one from a school, complete with vice, cutters and collet chucks at a very low price. I actually bought it to use as a woodworking overhead router, but it has been so useful that I've kept it as a metalworking machine. I now have an old Taylor Hobson engraving machine which has a sliding table, not as sturdy as that on the milling machine but still quite suitable for woodwork use. I shall attach a bracket to enable me to fit a portable router above the sliding table (which has XYZ movement), affix some clamps and a fence, and it will make a very nice overhead router / morticing system.

So woodworkers - if you get the chance to pick up some metalworking kit, it may well be useful even if you don't do metalwork. 

Finally, when it comes to making stands and mobile bases etc for woodworking equipment, I think welding is just the job. You can get a basic stick welder really cheaply (especially second hand) and basic welding is not difficult to get the hang of. I wouldn't suggest you should buy one and immediately get to welding a trailer or steel joists to support your house extension, but with some practice you can certainly make some useful kit for your workshop. Just make sure you go online and read (then re-read) the safety warnings such as eye protection, UV skin protection, taking precautions against fire - especially in a wood dust laden (what - no dust extractor) workshop etc.

My hobby is woodworking, but I have made considerable use of metalwork to enhance my woodwork. 

Hope this helps.

K


----------

